# Looking for Sans Serif Font for Time Sigs (Sibelius)



## FirmamentFX (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a sans serif music font for time signatures in Sibelius 5. I have seen this done in lots of orchestra pit parts (where immediate clarity is VITAL under mostly awful lighting).

I have managed to get the effect I want using HelveticaNeueMedCondensed (see attached PDF), but that unfortunately doesn't include either of the common time symbols - which is a little annoying...

There are also some kerning errors (see the 12/8 sig at the bottom of the page) with the numbers too far apart.

I know most "pro" copyists for pits use Finale over Sibelius, but I have managed to get 99% of the way there with Sibelius (especially version 5!) and I can't really face learning another program at this point (or the expense of it!).

Cheers,

Martin


----------

